
Testing tools for Kubernetes - rsh210m
Hi all, I am looking for ways to test my code before going through the cycles of integration tests in CI. The code i&#x27;m working on is part of a bigger project, 40-50 containers, some are Java based (memory consumption can be high);<p>I can unit-test my code but it&#x27;s out of the application context so it gets me so far. Run time of the entire application may be too long and require a lot of resources for me (others) to run it frequently enough to test every code change.<p>I tried to &quot;minimize&quot; the app and used Minikube but it does not scale high enough for the tests i need to run.<p>What other alternatives are available if the test requires more than one kubernetes node, or the load is greater than what a laptop can hold in a single node (which is what Minikube lets you run)?<p>Thanks.
======
bignet
Bluemix container service offers free cluster with 16GB memory and 2 CPU

[https://console.bluemix.net/docs/containers/container_index....](https://console.bluemix.net/docs/containers/container_index.html#container_index)

------
programd
Google Container Engine. You can spin up several nodes for a day and it will
only cost you a few bucks. There's a learning curve, but the docs are quite
good and once you set it up you can spin up and down with one command. Totally
worth it.

------
thiagooffm
You should mock the services and just test everything independently.

